# Possible Pressure pots



## WIDirt (Dec 28, 2021)

OK guys, I have a question. I have an opportunity to buy 4 old paint sprayers. Make is unknown. Do these appear to be the correct pots to be used for casting?

Obviously, they will need the mods to make them pressure pots, not sprayers. I will not have the chance to see them before purchase, but I am assured by the seller, that they are usable as sprayers, no leaks, no cracks. Seller is closing his business.






I am aware of buyer beware, and to do all the proper testing before going to town with them!

Any opinions.

Thanks!

WIDirt


----------



## Kenny Durrant (Dec 28, 2021)

The thing that caught my eye was the center and the one on the right. I like the wing nut style clamps. The one on the left looks like a Harbor Freight. I have one and it works well but the bolts get pretty hard to tighten down after a while. I’ve replace all 4 but it didn’t take long to be just like the old ones. I have a Binks that looks like the other two that is just as easy to tighten now as it was the day I got it. The main concern is the maximum pressure. I like 55psi. Some like more and some less. I wouldn’t go less than 40psi when casting. I wouldn’t want a pot with less than a 60psi rating and I’d stay 10 psi or more away from that limit. Other than that if they hold air they should work.


----------



## Curly (Dec 28, 2021)

I have one that looks close to the one on the left but it doesn't have any markings denoting who make it. If you do get a close look at it I'd like to know what if any it has. 

The one on the right has 5 lid clamps so might take higher pressures.


----------



## montmill (Dec 29, 2021)

I have a Binks paint pot that works great. I had to get a new seal.  The local Sherman Williams store had it on hand. If the price is right I'd say go for it. I'm sure you could sell any extra you didn't want.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Dec 29, 2021)

The center and left have enough possibility to be worth buying the lot if that is what it takes.


----------



## hcpens (Dec 29, 2021)

Treat any PP as a potential hazard.


----------



## PatrickR (Dec 29, 2021)

for me the price would have to be low enough to offset the work involved in cleaning, selling the extra parts and the conversion. A ready to go CA pot is around $250. Those do not look to be very well cared for and one has a tag on it that could suggest it is in disrepair.


----------



## WIDirt (Dec 31, 2021)

Thanks, guys! 

This is what I had hoped to hear. I get to go see them on the third, so I'll keep you posted....

WIDirt


----------



## WIDirt (Jan 7, 2022)

OK, so I said I would update you. Here goes.

I was intentionally vague in my first post, as these were at auction, and I didn't want anymore competition! They are covered in paint, as that is what they were used for. Cleaning them up should just be a bit of elbow grease.

Oh, and PatrickR, the tag is the lot info.

This is the info plate welded to the lid of the one tank in the last pic that has no hoses. It actually wasn't included in the lot, tho, it was pictured with the wheel mount sprayer. Due to the confusion, they gave it to me! Yes, it says 110 PSI!




There are 2 of these in the picture, bottom left.




The other two tanks still have open cans of paint in them, ( I was not told they had anything in them, but couldn't open them onsite, so now I have some spillage from the 90 mile trip home... ) I was told all had been used in the last year, but due to covid, the business had no work, so they sat.




Total cost for all 5 and a sprayer on wheels, $330.00 and the diesel to go get them.

Do you think it was worth it?

My uneducated opinion is "Yes", but I'd like to hear your thoughts.

Thanks,

WIDirt


----------



## Curly (Jan 7, 2022)

Good deal in my opinion. The one on the right in the above picture has a lid similar to a Campbell Harsfeild 5 gallon I have.


----------

